# Must Do's in San Antonio TX



## caribbean (Mar 21, 2011)

OK, we are headed down to San Antonio for the NCAA Regionals, following my team, VCU. GO RAMS !!! 

This will be our first time there and are looking for must do's, other than the Alamo and the riverwalk. We will have some time between the games and want to make the most of the visit.

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi! I love San Antonio. When I was at UTLaw, a group of us would load up and drive down to San Antonio for Mexican food. We always went to Mi Tierra for great margaritas and above average TexMex food. It is inexpensive.

I regulary went to San Antonio when I was an Assistant Attorney General also. During that period of time I was normally downtown and would regularly eat at Schilo's Deli. It is an old-style German Deli (great Reuben sandwiches and awesome homemade root beer - and they have real German beer, also) in an old building. They have a reputation for serving a wonderful German-style breakfast, but I have never tried it.

There are parks that are really nice for Texas, but would not be impressive coming from Virginia. Brackenridge Park is the largest and prettiest of the parks.

I like going to the Menger hotel - it is just a block off of the riverwalk and really close to the Alamo (I think that as you are standing and looking at the Alamo, it is just a few hundred feet to the right). It is an old historic hotel where Teddy Roosevelt recruited his Rough Riders. 

There is an old German neighborhood called the King William district which is full of historic homes (by Texas standards). Nearby is the best place for a Mexican breakfast. I recommend Huevos Rancheros with the eggs over medium (I like my whites set), tortillas and refried beans OR chilaquiles, a casserole of eggs, tortillas, cheese and a milder ranchero sauce. I am glad I re-read this because I realized I left out the name, it is Taco Haven.

There are other missions in San Antonio besides the Alamo. I like going and looking at those also.

The McNay Museum is on beautiful grounds. And is a nice, small museum.

I hope you have a wonderful time in San Antonio!

elaine


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 21, 2011)

Gruene (pronouned Green) on the weekend, they have lots of small shops and stores with live music. 

Drive out to Canyon Lake or Fredrickburg.


----------



## abbekit (Mar 22, 2011)

Second the suggestions on the McNay Museum and the Menger Hotel. 

I recommend going past the main River Walk loop and walk the new River Walk museum reeac extension.  A pretty pathway that has some interesting installation artworks. Just off this walking path is the old Pearl Brewry that now has a couple of restaurants. And yes, you can walk all the way to the museum, San Antonio museum of art, SAMA, has good docent led tours.

For a taste of Mexico go to El mercado (market square) on the edge of downtown for shops with Mexican souvenirs and a couple of popular Tex-Mex restaurants. 

If you like traditional jazz go to Jim Cullins Jazz Landing, river level at the Hyatt Regency.  Also live music and dance sometimes at the Arnson outdoor theater on the river.

Do see some of the other mission compounds along the mission trail, very different from the Alamo. Try to time it out to take at least one Park Ranger tour to hear the history of the missions. 

And if you have time and have a car the suggestions to see some of the Hill Country are good.  Maybe stop in Luckenbach and have a beer   it's beginning to be bluebonnet season so it should be a pretty drive (although they are predicting a less spectacular flowering this year due to lack of rain last fall). 

Have fun!  San Antonio is one of my favorite places.  

Have


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 22, 2011)

If you're there in the summer (or other warm months) and like waterparks, you have to drive up to Schlitterbahn for at least a day or two.  One of the best waterparks in the world.


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 22, 2011)

You all forgot to suggest to take a ride up River Road along the Gaudelupe River!!


----------



## caribbean (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Sandy- Are you and Clay anywhere near San Antonio? I am seeming to remember that you are in the Austin area? Or was that before you moved? Would love to see ya.


Thanks to all. Sound like good ideas. Keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

I second Schlitterbahn if it is warm. I have no opinion if it is cold because I have never been then.

elaine


----------



## Pens_Fan (Mar 23, 2011)

I second Gruene.

My wife and I always enjoyed going there when we lived in South Texas.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 23, 2011)

IMO the Alamo is an absolute must.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Mar 23, 2011)

If you go to Gruene, you might want to have a meal at the Grist Mill.  It's built inside what looks like the ruins of the mill on a cliff above the Guadalupe River.  Here's a link to a picture from our visit back in 2009 http://www.flickr.com/photos/24647948@N07/3296693592/


----------



## Happytravels (Mar 27, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> If you're there in the summer (or other warm months) and like waterparks, you have to drive up to Schlitterbahn for at least a day or two.  One of the best waterparks in the world.



We agree.......been there many times....You might want to check the schedule.  http://www.schlitterbahn.com/nb/


----------



## HtownRose (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats to your Rams!  That was quite a feat knocking out Kansas.  Now go 'Cats!


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 27, 2011)

If you like piano bars, Durty Nellie's in the Hilton Palacio del Rio (on the Riverwalk) is always a great time.  Not really a dinner place ... but all the peanuts you can eat and decent (bar food) snacks.  It's always on our agenda.  They do sing songs with bad words (for those traveling with little ones!).  Nothing too offensive for the tolerant among us.


----------



## bellesgirl (Nov 9, 2011)

Has anyone stayed at the Grand Hyatt in San Antonio?  We are going for several days in November and are wondering whether we should rent a car for the entire time or get one as needed through the hotel.  The cost to park it is higher than the the rental from the airport.  Also, what is the best way to get from the airport, in case we do not rent a car.  Are taxis very expensive?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dmbrand (Nov 9, 2011)

If I remember correctly, the Hyatt is right on the Riverwalk.  You may not need a vehicle depending on what you want to experience.  We stayed for 5 days and did not rent a car, but never left the San Antonio area.  We took a taxi to and from the airport.  I enjoy taxi drivers; they can be so informative and entertaining. Most often, we find that the shuttle is about the same expense as a taxi. However, at least we have dedicated service with the taxi, rather than possibly being the last ones dropped off with a shuttle.

We were able to tour the Alamo, San Antonio Zoo, two other missions, King Williams district, and the Mexican marketplace (w/Mi Tierra Bakery) using the trolleys and tour buses.

If you happen to be there on the first Friday of the month, take the trolley/bus to the King William's district for First Fridays.  It is like an outdoor party on the street, with food, vendors, and music.

Sunday breakfast at the Guenther House was very good; also on the trolley busline.  The trolley is actually a bus designed to look like a trolley car.

The Landing restaurant is just outside the Hyatt.  They play jazz outside and have wonderful Bloody Marys.  We also had fun at Mad Dogs and the dueling piano bar across the river from the Hyatt.

Enjoy!  I would love to go back again.


----------



## zentraveler (Nov 9, 2011)

Spending several days at a meeting there. Any suggestions for really good Texas BBQ ?? (Will not have a car but willing to negotiate transportation if not too far from Riverwalk.)


----------



## LouiseG (Nov 17, 2011)

Just an FYI - BBQ in Texas is beef not pork but it's real good eatin'.


----------

